
Body Doubles: A New Way to Work from Home - highstep
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLQuiZH7EPY
======
highstep
Seems like a great idea, however I'm guessing that perfecting the incoming and
outgoing audio would be the real challenge here.

Also, it should be interesting to see how John Carmack's work at Oculus Rift
will influence this technology.

